# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Lạm bàn về việc viết dùng ngoại ngữ khi viết bài trên CNCProVN.com

## ppgas

Tiện đây mình xin hỏi nếu (nhằm mục tiêu bảo tồn sự trong sáng của tiếng Việt) sử dụng (hoặc kèm) tiếng Anh  để trao đổi thông tin ở đây được không nhỉ? Đôi khi online bằng đt mà yêu cầu tiếng Việt có dấu thì đúng là quá khó. Hơn nữa nhu cầu của chúng ta còn phải cải thiện nhiều về tiếng Anh trong các lĩnh vực như thế này thì mình nghĩ việc khuyên khích anh em sử dụng tiếng Anh ở đây là rất cần thiết chứ nhỉ???
Các bác admin/mod vào duyệt dùm em một tiếng về đề nghị naỳ để khỏi lo bị ban nick. 

Cảm ơn,
Ppgas

----------


## anhcos

Tiếng Anh quá cần thiết cho dân kỹ thuật, sớm hay muộn thì cũng phải lao đầu vào nó...

Mấy bác dùng từ điển A-V V-A cho dân kỹ thuật này nhé:


Nếu bác nào cần thì mình sẽ up lên.

----------

cuong, KDD, ppgas

----------


## CNC PRO

Yêu cầu viết tiếng Việt là vì tôn trọng người khác.. một số bạn thích hoặc quen viết theo kiểu chat, kiểu xì tin v.v..dẫn tới ngữ nghĩa khó hiểu, gây khó chịu cho người đọc. Do đó yêu cầu viết tiếng Việt là không thể bỏ qua được. Tuy nhiên với thời buổi @, online bằng điện thoại mà viết tiếng Việt thì cũng khó.. thói thường là khi online bằng điện thoại hạn chế viết nhiều, tập trung vào những điều cần thiết, xúc tích, ngắn gọn. Nếu không có khã năng gõ tiếng việt luôn thì "xin lỗi" người đọc rồi viết ý ngắn gọn bằng tiếng việt không dấu.
Việc viết tv kèm với từ vựng tiếng anh thiết nghĩ là điều khó tránh với anh em kỹ thuật. Vì có những trường hợp diễn tả các khái niệm bằng tiếng việt rất khó & dài, lại không chính xác. Trong khi đó tiếng anh lại gói gọn trong vài từ.

_Kết luận:
- Hãy có gắng viết bằng tiếng việt có dấu khi có thể, điều này giúp người đọc hiểu nhanh vấn đề, không cảm thấy khó chịu.
- Sự trong sáng của tiếng việt sẽ bị ảnh hưởng khi các bạn dùng những biến thể của tiếng việt như kiểu ngôn ngữ chat, ngôn ngữ rút gọn như nhắn tin trên điện thoại, ngôn ngữ xì tin v.v.. Đấy là cách viết nên tránh dù trong hoàn cảnh nào. Chứ nếu dùng ngôn ngữ thuần việt nhưng thiếu dấu (viết không dấu) thì chỉ gây khó khăn cho người đọc, có thể gây hiểu lầm ý thì nên hạn chế.. Trong điều kiện bất khã kháng thì có thể tạm chấp nhận.
- Một số trường hợp khó diễn đạt có thể dùng tiếng anh (từ hoặc cụm từ hoặc cả câu) v.v... nếu được thì nên dùng song song cả tiếng việt và chú thích thêm tiếng anh trong ngoặc (...).
- BQT làm việc một cách hợp tình, hợp lý.. không phải cứ gặp bài viết không dấu, tiếng nước ngoài.. là xóa & ban, do đó các bạn cứ yên tâm nhé... BQT lưu ý những trưởng hợp dùng ngôn ngữ @ (viết kiểu xi tin, ngôn ngữ chat..).._

Chúc các bạn tham gia diễn đàn luôn cảm thấy vui & bổ ích.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Yêu cầu viết tiếng Việt là vì tôn trọng người khác.. một số bạn thích hoặc quen viết theo kiểu chat, kiểu xì tin v.v..dẫn tới ngữ nghĩa khó hiểu, gây khó chịu cho người đọc. Do đó yêu cầu viết tiếng Việt là không thể bỏ qua được. Tuy nhiên với thời buổi @, online bằng điện thoại mà viết tiếng Việt thì cũng khó.. thói thường là khi online bằng điện thoại hạn chế viết nhiều, tập trung vào những điều cần thiết, xúc tích, ngắn gọn. Nếu không có khã năng gõ tiếng việt luôn thì "xin lỗi" người đọc rồi viết ý ngắn gọn bằng tiếng việt không dấu.
> Việc viết tv kèm với từ vựng tiếng anh thiết nghĩ là điều khó tránh với anh em kỹ thuật. Vì có những trường hợp diễn tả các khái niệm bằng tiếng việt rất khó & dài, lại không chính xác. Trong khi đó tiếng anh lại gói gọn trong vài từ.
> 
> _Kết luận:
> - Hãy có gắng viết bằng tiếng việt có dấu khi có thể, điều này giúp người đọc hiểu nhanh vấn đề, không cảm thấy khó chịu.
> - Một số trường hợp khó diễn đạt có thể dùng tiếng anh (từ hoặc cụm từ hoặc cả câu) v.v... nếu được thì nên dùng song song cả tiếng việt và chú thích thêm tiếng anh trong ngoặc (...).
> - BQT làm việc một cách hợp tình, hợp lý.. không phải cứ gặp bài viết không dấu, tiếng nước ngoài.. là xóa & ban, do đó các bạn cứ yên tâm nhé... BQT lưu ý những trưởng hợp dùng ngôn ngữ @ (viết kiểu xi tin, ngôn ngữ chat..).._
> 
> Chúc các bạn tham gia diễn đàn luôn cảm thấy vui & bổ ích.


Để tránh làm loãng chủ đề, em sẽ không đề cập vấn đề này ở đây nhưng thiết nghĩ đây là một nét mới, mở hơn và đặc sắc của cncprovn (pro mà!).
Em tin điều này sẽ hấp dẫn được một luồng những thành viên đặc biệt: các khách hàng, nhà cung cấp nước ngoài, bạn bè /đối tác nước ngoài của bản thân các thành viên ở đây. Và đặc biệt hơn, chúng ta có một số lượng không nhỏ các bạn nước ngoài đã định cư, đang sống và làm việc tại VN. Không ít trong số đó đang thèm được hòa mình vào các cộng đồng nội địa, đặc biệt là những lĩnh vực mà họ tiến bộ hơn chúng ta... 

Ôi dài quá rồi...hay admin thử làm một cái survey nho nhỏ tại diễn đàn này để các thành viên cùng đóng góp ý kiến nhé. Em tin là họ sẽ rất vui khi được trở thành những "dị nhân" của một diễn đàn mạnh, *advanced member of an advanced technology forum*.

Thân,
Ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Em hay dùng tablet/điện thoại để vào forum, mà tablet thì ko có unikey để gõ, cái script tiếng Việt của diễn đàn ko có chạy hay sao á.

Với lại em cũng xin thưa là mặc dù em ko phải Vịt kiều nhưng em ở nước ngoài cũng hơn mười mấy năm, giờ mới về Việt Nam, đôi khi dùng từ tiếng Anh lại quen hơn. Do đó ý kiến bác ppgas cũng là một ý kiến xác đáng, nên quan tâm.

----------


## CNC PRO

Thực ra.. theo ý kiến cá nhân của CNC PRO thì..

- Việc viết bài hoàn toàn bằng ngoại ngữ là không nên.. vì diễn đàn ta phần lớn phục vụ cho thành viên, cộng đồng người Việt. Do đó nếu viết bài thuần bằng ngoại ngữ thì một số thành viên sẽ khó hoặc không hiểu. Vì rằng ngoại ngữ đơn thuần đã khó, ngoại ngữ dùng trong kỹ thuật càng khó hơn.

- Nếu trong số thành viên bạn hữu chúng ta ai có khã năng viết tốt bài viết bằng ngoại ngữ thì mình nghĩ cũng nên khuyến khích.. Nhưng nên thực hiện bài viết dưới dạng song ngữ... vì như thế vừa có thể tạo điều kiện cho các bạn Tây.. có thể cùng tham gia.. lại vừa không phủ định hoặc gây khó cho các thành viên thân yêu là người việt một nhà  :Wink: .

- Riêng bản thân CNC PRO cũng muốn phát triển một số bài viết (hoặc dịch lại một số dự án của các bạn) dưới dạng song ngữ rồi giới thiệu đến các diễn đàn về cnc trên thế giới.. để nâng cao tinh thần dám nghĩ, dám làm của người Việt. Nhưng CNC PRO không tự tin về khã năng ngoại ngữ của mình.. nên chưa dám viết.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## CKD

> Em hay dùng tablet/điện thoại để vào forum, mà tablet thì ko có unikey để gõ, cái script tiếng Việt của diễn đàn ko có chạy hay sao á.
> 
> Với lại em cũng xin thưa là mặc dù em ko phải Vịt kiều nhưng em ở nước ngoài cũng hơn mười mấy năm, giờ mới về Việt Nam, đôi khi dùng từ tiếng Anh lại quen hơn. Do đó ý kiến bác ppgas cũng là một ý kiến xác đáng, nên quan tâm.


Quan điểm tiếng việt có dấu thì mình cũng hay dùng điện thoại để online.. việc viết tiếng việt cũng khá hạn chế....
- Bộ gõ tích hợp trên diễn đàn là một Script.. nên có thể không hoạt động được trên nền android hoặc iOS. Việc kiểm nghiệm trên các nền này mình cũng chưa có điều kiện kiểm tra hết.
- Nếu smartphone thì có thể cài đặt thêm bộ gõ hổ trợ tiếng việt.. tuy nhiên cũng có một số hạn chế.. Nếu dùng telex thì khi gõ kèm tiếng anh như motor... thường bị bỏ dấu thành "mổt" nên hơi phiền, nếu dùng VNI thì hiện thêm phím số, choáng thêm không gian trên màn hình. Em không dùng tablet mà dùng điện thoại nên màn hình càng bé  :Wink: .
- Do đó đôi khi online bằng điện thoại CKD cũng viết tiếng việt không dấu kèm câu "sorry mình online bằng dt).. chưa thấy bị xóa bài bao giờ  :Wink: . Mình nghĩ BQT cũng sẽ thông cảm cho những trường hợp như vậy.

Quan điểm bài viết dùng tiếng nước ngoài thì..
- Nếu chỉ dùng từ hoặc cụm từ thì mình cũng hay dùng (như motor, spindle, step, driver v.v....). Mình dùng vì những từ này khá thông dụng.. nói ra là anh em hiểu ngay. Đôi khi viết _spindle_ anh em hiểu.. còn viết _trục chính_ thì lại khó hiểu.
- Cái lợi nữa khi dùng kèm từ hoặc cụm từ tiếng anh trong bài viết là nếu bạn đọc nào muốn tìm hiểu kỹ hơn.. có thể copy từ/cụm từ tiếng anh đó hỏi thầy google.com.vn là có thêm cả khối kết quả.. tha hồ mà nghiêm cứu. Trong khi đó nếu hỏi thầy google.com.vn bằng tiếng việt thì rất ít câu trả lời.
- Nếu mình có khã năng viết bài bằng ngoại ngữ mình nghĩ.. mình sẽ viết bằng song ngữ.. vì diễn đàn ta.. theo CKD theo dõi thì thấy có một lượng nhỏ bài viết.. có phản hồi từ các bạn nước ngoài (viết tiếng anh như trong chủ đề này). Do đó.. nếu mình có thể diễn giải, trao đổi thêm bằng ngoại ngữ thì chắc các bạn tây cũng sẽ dành nhiều thời gian hơn tham gia với chúng ta. Nhưng nếu chỉ viết ngoại ngữ không thôi.. thì e là anh em ta sẽ không hiểu.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Lenamhai

Mình nói ngắn gọn thế này nhé.
Riêng mình đôi khi viết bài có thể từ IP. Ipad hay Pc mình đều cố gắng viết cho rõ mặc dù rất mất thời gian. Có những từ như CKD đã nói là từ kỹ thuật khó diễn giải hoặc dài dòng nên mình cũng viết tiếng anh cho gọn nhưng ai cũng hiểu.

Còn theo các bạn đã sống ở nước ngoài và hiện tại đang ở VN muốn viết tiếng anh cho lẹ hoặc để cho nó Pro thì mình thấy nó không hay chút nào bởi vì.
- Không phải ai cũng pro như các bạn để hiểu hết những cái mà các bạn viết.
- Người viết ra chủ ý để mọi người cùng đọc tham khảo chia sẽ và học hỏi, nhưng không hiểu hoặc hiểu sai thì mọi chuyện nó sẽ thế nào?
- Chúng ta là cộng đồng Việt Nam đang học hỏi, nhưng chúng ta cũng cần phải giữ nét truyền thống nhất là tiếng mẹ đẻ của mình như vậy những người ngoài họ mới tôn trọng chúng ta.
Xin hỏi các bạn đã từng sống ở nước ngoài, sao các bạn không yêu cầu hoặc thấy có diễn đàn nước ngoài nào viết Tiếng Việt để cho người việt vào xem và tham gia không? hay các bạn phải học tiếng bản xứ để giao tiếp với họ.

Mình phải công nhận có một cái nghịch lý đang diễn ra và chắc sẽ không thay đổi đó là người VN phải học ngôn ngữ ngọai lai để giao tiếp với người nước ngoài ngay trên mảnh đất quê mẹ của mình  mà trên thế giới này không nơi nào có. Điều đó tự nhiên khẳng định mình là một nước nhỏ một dân tộc yếu kém trước mắt một cá nhân nước ngoài...
Hãy tự đề cao ý chí dân tộc từ những chuyện nhỏ nhoi như vậy. Và hãy khuyên bất cứ người nước ngoài nào sinh sống tại VN nên học tiếng Việt nếu họ muốn hòa mình vào xã hội chúng ta
Thân ái

----------

CKD, Mr.L

----------


## ppgas

Mình được hưởng lợi không nhỏ từ những bài viết ở đây nên việc đóng góp ý kiến xây dựng âu cũng là "trả lễ" vậy.

Kinh nghiệm một thời gian mình sống ở nước nước ngoài cũng vậy, vui nhất là hiểu được văn hóa người ta, muốn hiểu được thì phải đi nhiều, tiêu (tiền) nhiều thì may ra con hiểu được chút đỉnh. Nhưng mình đi cày kiếm gạo chứ có phải đi chơi đâu. Thời gian thì không có, tiền bạc thì phải dành dụm, online và join một cái forum vào lúc rảnh rổi là một lựa chọn hoàn hảo. Singapore, Malaysia... thì có thể chứ như Thailand, indonesia ... thì hơi khó. 
Giải pháp song ngữ là rất hợp lý nhưng mình nghĩ khó thực hiện hay quá khó để duy trì vì quá tốn thời gian. Gõ một đoạn như này cũng mất thời gian lắm rồi, biểu gõ thêm một ngôn ngữ nữa thì nói thiệt thà ngồi làm 'passive member'. 
Mình đề nghị một giải pháp dung hòa nhé, làm thử nghiêm một thread về một đề tài nào đó và 'thả cưả' dạng English only is fine but bilingual is preferred. Ai muốn tham gia thì cứ vào đấy mà tung hoành (riêng chữ này thì tiếng Anh phải gọi ta bằng cụ vì nếu dịch ra là "vertical horizontal" thì chỉ có bọn điệp viên nó hiểu)  :Smile: . Nếu thành công, mình nhân rộng cho một vài chủ để 'hot' khác. Mọi người thấy sao?

Rất hy vọng đề nghị này được số đông ủng hộ và đây sẽ là một trong những diễn đàn tiên phong ...
Thân,
Ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Mình nói ngắn gọn thế này nhé.
> Riêng mình đôi khi viết bài có thể từ IP. Ipad hay Pc mình đều cố gắng viết cho rõ mặc dù rất mất thời gian. Có những từ như CKD đã nói là từ kỹ thuật khó diễn giải hoặc dài dòng nên mình cũng viết tiếng anh cho gọn nhưng ai cũng hiểu.
> 
> Còn theo các bạn đã sống ở nước ngoài và hiện tại đang ở VN muốn viết tiếng anh cho lẹ hoặc để cho nó Pro thì mình thấy nó không hay chút nào bởi vì.
> - Không phải ai cũng pro như các bạn để hiểu hết những cái mà các bạn viết.
> - Người viết ra chủ ý để mọi người cùng đọc tham khảo chia sẽ và học hỏi, nhưng không hiểu hoặc hiểu sai thì mọi chuyện nó sẽ thế nào?
> - Chúng ta là cộng đồng Việt Nam đang học hỏi, nhưng chúng ta cũng cần phải giữ nét truyền thống nhất là tiếng mẹ đẻ của mình như vậy những người ngoài họ mới tôn trọng chúng ta.
> Xin hỏi các bạn đã từng sống ở nước ngoài, sao các bạn không yêu cầu hoặc thấy có diễn đàn nước ngoài nào viết Tiếng Việt để cho người việt vào xem và tham gia không? hay các bạn phải học tiếng bản xứ để giao tiếp với họ.
> 
> ...


Xin phép tranh luận với bác lenamhai ở điểm này. Việc sử dụng tiếng anh và việc bảo vệ truyền thống tiếng mẹ đẻ trong hoàn cảnh này là hai việc khác nhau. Bảo vệ thì cứ bảo vệ và mở rộng thêm (một ngôn ngữ nữa) thì cứ làm. Singapore họ vẫn đâu có quên tiếng Hoa đâu? Trung Quốc, Nhật bản, Hàn, Ấn độ ... họ cũng đang khuyên khích thế hệ trẻ (và cả trong trường học) song ngữ kia mà. 
Ý mình không nói cứ phải tiếng Anh mới là pro, mà là để chào đón một luồng thành viên mới.
Ppgas,

----------


## CKD

@ppgas
Xin phép phản biện với bác một tí
* ngoại ngữ (tiếng anh, tiếng pháp v.v...) mình gọi là chung tiếng tây.

Vậy trong cái chủ đề chỉ nói tiếng tây như thế.. thì anh em không rành tiếng tây chỉ biết ngắm thôi à? Diễn đàn ta thành viên trong nước còn ít.. vì nhiều lý do nên thu hút thành viên còn hạn chế, số thành viên khi tham gia viết bài trao đổi càng ít hơn nữa... Mình đồng ý là nếu làm được thì có thể đó là điều mà chưa diễn đàn nào dám làm. Nhưng ta chưa phát huy được hết nội lực địa phương thì nghĩ nhiều đến nguồn lực bên ngoài liệu có thỏa đáng?

Ngay như ý bạn.. viết bài tốn rất nhiều thời gian.. do đó viết song ngữ thì càng mất thêm nhiều thời gian hơn nữa. Vậy người đọc cũng mất thời gian, nhất là những bạn ngoại đạo khi đọc (dù là đọc tiếng việt) cũng mất nhiều thời gian để hiểu hết nội dung kỹ thuật. Đó là chưa nói đến việc tiếng việt thì mỗi người mỗi khác, dùng từ địa phương, dùng từ không chính xác v.v... dẫn đến việc hiểu hết ý người viết cũng thêm phần khó khăn. Nay gặp bài viết toàn tiếng tây tiếng u.. thì chắc chỉ có nước thở dài ngao ngán...

Tiếng tây.. thì giờ mình nghĩ ai cũng biết ít nhiều. Nhưng tiếng tây trong kỹ thuật khác rất nhiều so với tiếng tây giao tiếp thông thường. Đó là chưa nói đến tiếng tây kỹ thuật mỗi ngành mỗi khác, cơ khí khác, điện tử khác, tin học khác. Điểm hình như sách dịch thì có rất nhiều tác giả, nhưng chỉ có tác giả là gạo cội trong ngành thì may ra người đọc mới hiểu. Do đó muốn hiểu hết ý.. trừ khi là dân dân trong ngành.

Mình thì không mang chủ trương theo kiểu thuần việt 100%.. vì phần lớn kiến thức mà mình có được cũng từ các tài liệu, các diễn đàn nước ngoài. Mình không phủ nhận ngoại ngữ có cái ưu việc của nó. Nhưng nếu tạo bài viết thuần ngoại ngữ thì mình cũng không ủng hộ vì các lý do trên.

Riêng về CNC mình cũng là member của rất nhiều forum.. dùng tiếng anh có.. cả forum dùng tiếng lăng quăn (tiếng thái, tiếng a rập v.v..) cũng có. Nhưng mình chưa thấy diễn đàn nào có chủ đề thuần ngoại ngữ cả. Có chăng là có dùng sen kẻ giữa tiếng mẹ đẻ và ngoại ngữ.

Việc mở ra một kênh thông tin có thể chào đón thêm một luồng thành viên mới cũng là điều tốt. Tuy nhiên.. nếu không có sự giao lưu chéo giữa các thành viên trên các diễn đàn trong nước & quốc tế thì lượng thành viên này.. cũng chỉ là mơ ước mà thôi.

_Tóm lại...
Mình nghĩ quy định dùng tiếng việt khi viết bài là tránh các dạng dùng ngôn ngữ @. Chứ không phải cấm các bài viết có mục đích chính đáng (dù không khuyến khích).

Việc một vài chủ đề... dùng tiếng tây cũng không là vấn đề gì to tác (nếu chủ đề không đi sai về nội dung). Mình nghĩ BQT cũng sẽ không xóa bài & vẫn duy trì nếu bài viết có nội dung cụ thể và không lạc đề vì diễn đàn không hề cấm thành viên là người nước ngoài. Cụ thể là trong chuyên mục của mình.. có 1 bạn (không rỏ có phải người nước ngoài không) trao đổi ngắn bằng tiếng anh.. a/e cũng cố gắng trả lời và vẫn còn .

Nhưng do một số khó khăn về ngôn ngữ, những chủ đề đó có thể sẽ có ít thành viên xem qua, ít hơn nữa thành viên có thể tham gia cùng trao đổi. Chưa nói đến việc viết bài bằng tiếng tây nhưng không có giải pháp hiệu quả để quảng bá thông tin lên các diễn đàn quốc tế thì cũng khó mà thu hút được các bạn tây vào cùng tham gia._

----------


## CKD

Thực ra mình cũng luôn mong muốn chứng tỏ với thế giới bên ngoài rằng "*các bạn làm được thì chúng mình cũng có khã năng làm được*".

Với mong muốn đó.. mình đã tham gia nhiều diễn đàn chuyên ngành của các bạn tây ở nhiều lĩnh vực DIY khác nhau, một mặt là học hỏi ở họ, một mặt là giới thiệu cho họ thấy chúng ta cũng làm được.

Nhưng nếu chỉ đơn thuần dùng lời nói/chữ viết thì cả tây lẫn ta đều khó hiểu. Chính vì thế mình cố gắng khi giới thiệu một dự án, một sản phẩm v.v... thì thay vì dùng lời, mình cố gắng thay vào đó bằng hình ảnh minh hoạ. Vừa trực quan, vừa sinh động. Nếu vẫn thể hiện chưa đủ ý đồ thì mình mới tranh thủ giải thích thêm bằng lời. Mình nghĩ.. với hình ảnh thì cả tây lẫn ta đều có thể hiểu đươc. Đó cũng là điều mà mình học được khi tham gia các diễn đàn tây. Các bạn tây khi muốn giới thiệu, trao đổi thường cố dùng nhiều hình ảnh để minh họa.

----------


## ppgas

@CKD,

Thực ra khi đề cập đến vấn đề này, mình cũng suy nghĩ rất nhiều vì hơi mạo hiểm, nếu không khéo sẽ sảy ra tranh cãi gay gắt nó thuộc về quan điểm, về chiến lược phát triển của diễn đàn. Mình đọc cũng khá nhiều trên những diễn đàn nội địa và biết rằng các thành viên trong cncprovn này có rất nhiều nhân tài, rất nhiều thành viên chất và ban quản trị cũng thừa sức để định hướng phát triển cho diễn đàn. Mình là thành viên mới, chưa đóng góp được gì mà lại ý kiến ý cò thì rất dể bị "ăn đòn"  :Smile: , nhưng vẫn muốn đề xuất vì mình thấy nó tích cực.
Em tôn trọng phản biện của bác lenamhai và CKD vì cái lý và cái ý chí rất rõ ràng. Xin phép bảo lưu ý kiến này và không thảo luận thêm về đề tài này nữa (nhưng nếu các bác cần, em xin góp chí)  :Smile: 
Em quay lại góc nhỏ "cnc mini router - bắt đầu từ zero" để "tu chí" với nó. Xin mời các bác ghé thăm góc nhỏ này thường xuyên, nó sẽ giúp em có thêm động lực để tiếp tục chiến đấu, một cuộc chiến cần sự bền bỉ nó hoàn toàn mới với em. "chiến dịch hãy còn dài, rừng lắm dốc lắm ụ" (Minh Huệ).
Trân trọng cám ơn,

----------


## Lenamhai

> Xin phép tranh luận với bác lenamhai ở điểm này. Việc sử dụng tiếng anh và việc bảo vệ truyền thống tiếng mẹ đẻ trong hoàn cảnh này là hai việc khác nhau. Bảo vệ thì cứ bảo vệ và mở rộng thêm (một ngôn ngữ nữa) thì cứ làm. Singapore họ vẫn đâu có quên tiếng Hoa đâu? Trung Quốc, Nhật bản, Hàn, Ấn độ ... họ cũng đang khuyên khích thế hệ trẻ (và cả trong trường học) song ngữ kia mà. 
> Ý mình không nói cứ phải tiếng Anh mới là pro, mà là để chào đón một luồng thành viên mới.
> Ppgas,


Vâng thưa bạn dĩ nhiên vẫn có một vài diễn đàn có song ngữ, ví dụ như síngapor, Hongkong, india, korea vì gần 90% dân số họ nói được tiếng anh và quá khứ họ là thuộc địa của anh nên chuyện song ngữ là tất yếu. 
Bây giờ mở ra các topic song ngữ để phục vụ ai? Khi người có thể đọc không nhiều, giá trị thông tin Còn hạn chế chủ yếu là mang từ các nơi khác đến chia sẻ. Vậy lý do gì để các bạn kia vào đây tham gia đóng góp và nếu có thì rất hiếm, thế thì tại sao chúng ta lại tự làm khó mình và các thành viên khác chứ.
Chắc bạn này mới lanh quanh ở khu vực asia thì phải. Bạn thử ngó ra các nước âu mỹ xem có diễn đàn song ngữ nào không!?
Hiện tại mình biết một vài trang web có tích hợp sẵn google translate, nên khi mình vào thì trang này sẽ tự động phiên dịch như vậy đâu cần phải song ngữ gì nữa cho mệt

----------

